# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  *** انتگــــــــرال خـــور ***

## Elin

*دوستان این جزوه ی آموزش انتگراله
خیلی خوب توضیح داده و برای من مفید بود
البته کامل نیست و فقط انتگرال نامعین رو توضیح داده
میذارم اینجا شاید به درد شما هم بخوره* :Yahoo (1): 


دانلود فایل آپلودبوی لذت اشتراک آسان فایل با آپلودبوی


4_381546722570011664.pdf -  5.2 MB

----------

